# Tivo Bolt 4k: One Pass items marked as New Only records programs that are not New



## LRN (Dec 11, 2006)

I have reported this to Tivo more than once and they have never fixed this issue. If you set up a One Pass entry and mark it as New Only it will record an occurrences of the program old and new alike. I have to manually remove these old recording which is an annoyance particularly when a show is reshown multiple times a day.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

LRN said:


> I have reported this to Tivo more than once and they have never fixed this issue. If you set up a One Pass entry and mark it as New Only it will record an occurrences of the program old and new alike. I have to manually remove these old recording which is an annoyance particularly when a show is reshown multiple times a day.


A OnePass by design will record shows that do not have an OAD (Original Air Date) to be safe since that's what is used to determine whether as show is new. Typically these shows have generic guide information as well and it sounds like that's what you are running in to. A new OnePass will also record any show that has an OAD within I think it's 30 days of when it's first set up as well to be sure you catch episodes that you might have missed.

Scott


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Been doing that forever.


----------



## LRN (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. It seems that if it is not marked as "NEW" regardless of t the OAD date, if it exists, should not be recorded. If I wanted it to record anything not marked as "NEW" I would set up the One Pass to record "NEW and Reruns". I still believe this is a bug not a "to be safe" feature.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

A lot of stuff I see market NEW isn't and if you look at details they have original air date of a while ago.
Yes it is a mess and full of bugs


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The "NEW" marker is not used in OnePass logic, it's a common misconception that it means something to the system, it doesn't.
A OnePass will also record anything with a generic description and no OAD just so that it doesn't miss things, and New is "with an airdate within the past 28 days that it has not recorded previously.

If you can give the show name then others will be able to chime in as to if it's one of the shows that commonly has issues with generic data.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

As Diane mentioned, the "New" icon isn't actually a flag in the show's metadata, it's dynamically generated based on the OAD (Original Air Date) being equal to or less than 28 days ago. A Onepass set to "new only" will record shows where the OAD is =< 28 days old, and it will also record shows with a non-present OAD (usually due to lack of specific information, IE the generic filler guide data) because it's better to record something it didn't need to than it is to not record something it should've.


----------



## LRN (Dec 11, 2006)

So if NEW doesn't mean anything to the Tivo unit, but instead relies on the OAD which I noticed does not appear for the programs in question, there is no way to limit the recordings of shows already recorded. It seem a third category is needed: New only, Maybe new, but I don't know for sure, and New and Reruns. The shows that the greatest offenders seem to come from the Discovery and Science channels. A couple of the shows are attached.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

LRN said:


> So if NEW doesn't mean anything to the Tivo unit, *but instead relies on the OAD which I noticed does not appear for the programs in question, *there is no way to limit the recordings of shows already recorded. It seem a third category is needed: New only, Maybe new, but I don't know for sure, and New and Reruns. The shows that the greatest offenders seem to come from the Discovery and Science channels. A couple of the shows are attached.


That's the point we have both made, if there's no OAD Tivo will record it to be safe since it has no idea if it's new or not, that's what you want a system to do, err on the side of caution.
The channels you've mentioned are indeed 2 of the problem children that have long had issues with late or missing guide metadata, a Tivo for the reason listed above will always consider them "record as new"

There is no reason for a 3rd option, the current two options are more than enough with accurate guide data.


----------



## LRN (Dec 11, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> That's the point we have both made, if there's no OAD Tivo will record it to be safe since it has no idea if it's new or not, that's what you want a system to do, err on the side of caution.
> The channels you've mentioned are indeed 2 of the problem children that have long had issues with late or missing guide metadata, a Tivo for the reason listed above will always consider them "record as new"
> 
> There is no reason for a 3rd option, the current two options are more than enough with accurate guide data.


----------



## LRN (Dec 11, 2006)

I disagree, NEW should be NEW, if you don't know if it's NEW, assume it's not, if you are worried about missing something then record New and Reruns. The attached is what you get following you definition, all the shows are reruns except the first that says NEW on it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

LRN said:


> I disagree, NEW should be NEW, if you don't know if it's NEW, assume it's not, if you are worried about missing something then record New and Reruns. The attached is what you get following you definition, all the shows are reruns except the first that says NEW on it.


Feel free to disagree, but it's been this way for 20 years and I disagree with your disagreement.
You will notice that this is isolated to only certain channels/shows, unfortunately they're shows on your OnePass list, it's functioning as designed, you just don't agree with their decision.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> Feel free to disagree, but it's been this way for 20 years and I disagree with your disagreement.
> You will notice that this is isolated to only certain channels/shows, unfortunately they're shows on your OnePass list, it's functioning as designed, you just don't agree with their decision.


You always give such good, well informed and reasoned answers. They are a pleasure to read.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Always felt that guide data and specs are TIVO's worst quality. Things that are marked NEW that aren't - other not marked but treated as new even when they are not even close to new


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The guide data used to be good until they switched to Rovi.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> The guide data used to be good until they switched to Rovi.


It has certainly gone downhill, but the issue the OP is annoyed with has long been there on some channels, heck there was even a member that came up with a way to deal with it on the Daily show way way back, you can look up the "Tupper method"


----------



## LRN (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on the Tupper Method, unfortunately setting up a manual recording only works if you know in advance the time of the show. Secondly limiting it to a few shows does not really solve the issue since there is an undetermined number of reruns you can exceed the show limit. Of course, if you increase the limit you are back to the situation we are in now. At least now I can scan for the NEW flag. I might also add that just because you have done something for 20 years, doesn't make it right. Thanks for your input.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

LRN said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Tupper Method, unfortunately setting up a manual recording only works if you know in advance the time of the show.


My apologies, I did not mean to imply the Tupper Method would work in your situation, just that guide data issues have been around for a long time, and sometimes you can work around them, but more of this is related to the channels in question and their guide data issues are long standing.

For channels that don't do infinite reruns and marathons of things (which is the majority of them) it's always preferred to have an episode that didn't get guide data recorded since it could very well be new.


----------



## LRN (Dec 11, 2006)

Your correct it does appear that it all about the Discovery and there associated channels seem to be at the heart of the issue. I wonder why Tivo has trouble working with them. Since this issue has not been addressed I assume that the working relation Discovery is questionable. Which means that the only possible solution lies with Tivo and their original solution for dealing with reruns.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

LRN said:


> Your correct it does appear that it all about the Discovery and there associated channels seem to be at the heart of the issue. I wonder why Tivo has trouble working with them. Since this issue has not been addressed I assume that the working relation Discovery is questionable. Which means that the only possible solution lies with Tivo and their original solution for dealing with reruns.


It's not just TiVo. When I had Youtube TV, Discovery listed every show I was watching as new and YTTV would just record everything and not note the shows as new, so I would have to follow the TV guide to see which was new and which was a rerun, and then hunt through the list of recordings mixed in with on-demand shows to find it! So, I blame Discovery. At least with TiVo, every show that Discovery lists as NEW, TiVo lists as NEW and then you can decide. With YTTV, you might just miss it all together.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Discovery has been gaming the guide data for years, and they do it to Gracenote as well as Rovi. Their latest trick is listing 3 or 4 hour blocks in prime time with a single generic name like Moonshiners, Gold Rush, Street Outlaws, etc. Then they break it down into the separate shows like Moonshiners, Moonshiners Master Distiller & Moonshiners Smoke Ring a few days later to get you to record it again.


----------



## LRN (Dec 11, 2006)

_As far as I know I have never missed a NEW recording of a show on Discovery. The issue comes in when Discovery does not give a clue (showing the original show date) that a particular show has been shown earlier. I have never seen a case with Discovery where a NEW show is not marked as NEW. Shows_ not marked as new, get recorded anyway to be safe. There could be s third option: If you can't tell if it NEW or not, don't record it. IMHO


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

LRN said:


> There could be s third option: If you can't tell if it NEW or not, don't record it. IMHO


You keep saying that, but it's totally backwards from a safety and comfort level of knowing your program will be recorded.

It's been this way for 20 years, if Tivo that cared in the old days didn't fix it, today's Tivo that doesn't GAF certainly won't, it's an "old man yells at clouds" request and we've explained why it is the way it is, you just don't like that answer.


----------



## CR500 (Jan 27, 2021)

dianebrat said:


> It has certainly gone downhill, but the issue the OP is annoyed with has long been there on some channels, heck there was even a member that came up with a way to deal with it on the Daily show way way back, you can look up the "Tupper method"


Does the Tupper method still work? I recently tried and couldn't figure out where to do the thumbs up / down.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

CR500 said:


> Does the Tupper method still work? I recently tried and couldn't figure out where to do the thumbs up / down.


Do a search on Tupper Method, it's very specific as to where the thumbs up and down work vs don't work, there are plenty of posts on it.
You may also be able to use it via text input on an iOS or Android app instead of thumbs up/down.

The elephant in the room is if you're running TE4, it was developed before it existed and I'm not sure TE4 will respond the same way, but give it a try.


----------



## CR500 (Jan 27, 2021)

Just noticed this thread is for the Bolt (came up for me doing a general search). I have a Premiere (TE3). Found where you do the thumbs up/down and looks like Tupper still works!


----------

